#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Safety Books Collection

## spw770

Hi All,

Plz find some links to some good safety books.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I will keep updating this volume. So keep in touch with this thread.

cya
spw770See More: Safety Books Collection

----------


## f81aa

spw770:

Excellent, thanks for sharing!

Regards

----------


## lautaro

Many, many thanks.

Lautaro

----------


## kam.nej

we can not downlod please help

----------


## spw770

I will try to upload in other site, in the future.
spw770

----------


## kam.nej

my friend if i am not regestred i can not reply to you but i can not dowinload from the uppload

----------


## mkhurram79

outstanding--------

----------


## kbakp

Thank a Lot

----------


## deepsee

excellent job!! 

can you upload in some other site also?

----------


## spacer

Good job guy! Excelletn !

----------


## najas

pls put id and pw of upload too!

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Can anyone share the link of this book "Incident That Define Process Safety-CCPS - by John Artherton & Frederic Gil.
Regards.

----------


## ravisasi

Please share safety valves Diers book which i cant download from he list

See More: Safety Books Collection

----------


## kbakp

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lirff

Many thanks, a great selection

regards

lirff

----------


## ravisasi

I need safety relif valve diers book
please upoald in another site

----------


## Pisak

thank you very much

----------


## bubie

thank a lot

----------


## Anna YS

Thanks a lot..!!..Very useful sources...
Btw..do u have sample reports for SIL and LOPA..?
Regards,

----------


## aaronaugusts

I also read Center for Chemical Process Safety book. It is such a nice book and thank you for uploading this book here. This book explains very nicely the decision-making processes for the management of instrumented protective systems (IPS) throughout a whole project's life cycle.

----------


## driftshade

Thks very much

----------


## camoustars

So usefull, thanks for sharing.

----------


## kumarragh

Dear  friends,
How to download the e book pls tell the procedure
Regards,
kumar

----------


## victorlachica

Hi spw770

A ton of thank you's

----------


## selmagis

Thanks to share so much excellent safety books. I would appreciate if someone know links for: 
CLASSIFICATION OF HAZARDOUS LOCATIONS By A. W. Cox, F. P. Lees and M. L. Ang,


Guidelines for Use of Vapor Cloud Dispersion Models, CCPS.See More: Safety Books Collection

----------


## saeediao

outstanding and  thank you

----------


## khatrihse

Dear Sir,
I need a book "Health and safety at work" by Phil Hughes Ed  Frette.If you can give, please upload it.

----------


## zerg_nick

excellent! thanks my friend.

----------


## goldmarlboro

bro please mirror ie please post your uploading in more than site so that it will be easy to download 

thanks its great

----------


## ranijkumar

Thanks a lot
regards.

----------


## Nabilia

Introduction to Health and Safety at Work; The Handbook for the NEBOSH National General Certificate - Hughes 2003.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Classification Of Hazardous Locations - Andrew Cox.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fzanellato

thank a lot!!!!!!

----------


## joe3112

Thanks

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks

----------


## Bob Down

Fantastic collection.
Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## maaris

The collection of safety books and dedication are commendable work. Keep up the good work

See More: Safety Books Collection

----------


## jennsen

Hello!

Does anyone by any chance have a copy of the Butadiene Popcorn Polymer Resource Book? The book is released on CD so the title is somewhat misleading.

Thanks!

----------


## edgardoferrari

Dear member
Hard and excellent job to upload these very usefull materials.

Many thanks and regards

----------


## kbakp

Hello,
Very many good books are available on website:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Pair Tattiam

Lots of useful books. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## tonyo_1980@yahoo.com

All,

I started to learning QRA one month ago, I start with tree book; Guidelines for Chemical Process Quantitative Risk Analysis (2nd Edition), Quantitative-Risk-Analysis by Joao Luis Santos and QRA for offshore installation by DNV. Which is the easier one?  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## deepabysse2010

very good 
Thanks

----------


## seesi

Hi friends, Thanks for sharing some good information i think these safety books are really useful and i hope it works. I am glad to know this and i think it is important for everyone.

Thanks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SA_FETY

```

[PHP][PHP][PHP][PHP]tydrtydtrydtrytrytrd 


```


[/PHP][/PHP][/PHP][/PHP]

----------


## Itzvinodwagh

Dear All,
Its a request to those who have downloaded the above books. Please re upload it either on another site and provide links. You can smartly zip the all available files o say one or two pacakages and upload, this will simplify the download procedure.
regrds
Vinod

----------


## shijuas

Excellent, Fantastic, super, what more its a professional sharing. thanks a lot

----------


## pcpc

Hi My Friend How Are you today ?

If   You Have Problem to Download From  Rapidshare Or ------- Or Any Shareing Host You Can use This Site For DownloD From Rapidshare And Use Direct Link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You can copy link and then go to this site ,paste the link now click inthe translate button Then Download  any thing From Sharing Site

----------


## kaywoonping

Excellent... thank you.

See More: Safety Books Collection

----------


## goldmarlboro

bro why not zip all these file and load in rapidshare or ------- or any of such server so that it can many files can be downloaded easyly

----------


## goldmarlboro

bro why not zip all these file and load in rapid share or ------- or any of such server so that it can many files can be downloaded easily

----------


## safetypartha15

The gentlemen familiar with systems may load the books in zip form and share.
Thanks & Regards,

----------


## Burung Terbang

some file not available

----------


## muhammad usman

Dear spw770!

Plz reupload "Revalidating Process Hazard Analyses" book not found.

Thanks.

----------


## infomad

Files no longer available

----------


## heidar

Hi every one,

I'm going to start studing NEBOSH courses, do somebody have the relevand books and tests?
Appreciate if share with me.

hakel_brifin2004@yahoo.com

Regards,
Heidar

----------


## rinovarghese

Hi friends,
All these links are dead now..bcoz the files are no longer available in the site..
it would be of great help if any one could just send me those files in a zip file or upload it somewhere and send me a link
 my mail id is : rinovargheese@ymail.com

any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance

Rino Varghese

----------


## clergydan

Please can you post all of them again. They are no longer available for download. Please help

----------


## bloggleofchetan

can u post them once again?
links are dead it seems

----------


## berdem

yeah bro,

as said by everyone, all the links are dead.... can anyone post them once again???

----------


## onthemove

i am a registered user but i cannot see the links, please advise how to download

See More: Safety Books Collection

----------


## srbchennai

spw770, You have put in a large amount of books. Unfortunately i am unable to download from the uploading site as it says "The requested file is not found" can you please look in to this else people like me cannot realise the value of your contribution

----------


## farukfar

Dear Sir,
More files cannot be reached.
Please is it possible again upload about safety documents.
Thank you

----------


## pertamax

tq so much... i like it

----------


## kiranqse

Dear spw770,

Please upload the files again and send us the link. We are unable to find the book.

Thanks in advace.

Regards,
Kiran

----------


## miltonemm

thanks, but the links are broken.

----------


## mrunix

almost all of the link is not working anymore.

could you please re-upload it?

----------


## Jeff da Maori

Hi Guys

The link is not working. Would you be so kind as to share the library with me pretty please??

Thank you very much

----------


## nael

I could not download any material but anyway thanks for contributions

----------


## mouss

Hi there,
doses anyone have Lees' Loss Prevention in the Process Industries, Third Edition: Hazard Identification, Assessment and Control (3 Vols Set) ?
Thanks for sharing

----------


## nael

Dear friends 
It will be much appreciated if anybody can upload the following books :

1-Construction Safety Management Systems
2-Process Safety Fundamentals in General Plant Operations
3-Preventing human error in Process Safety.pdf
4-Safe Process Operations & Maintenance.pdf

----------


## f81aa

Hi nael:

I uploaded Safe Process Operations and Maintenance last July 29, 2011.

I just checked post 68 of **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and is active.

Regards

----------


## nael

Dear F81aa
 could you please kindly if you dont mind  reupload the following

1-Investigating Chemical Process Incidents.pdf
2-Guidelines for writing effective operating and maintenance procedures.pdf
3-Continuous monitoring for hazardous material releases.pdf


4-Explosion Hazards in the Process Industry

Many thanks in advanceSee More: Safety Books Collection

----------


## f81aa

Hi nael:

I posted Continuous monitoring for hazardous material releases last 09-01. Please see post 12 in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I just checked the download link and its active.

As for the others, Ill upload during this weekend.

Regards

----------


## f81aa

Hi nael:

I remembered the thread Useful site (last reply on 09-09-2011) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I checked the site mentioned there and found that you can download the books you still need.

Investigating chemical process incidents

Guidelines for writing effective operating and maintenance procedures

Explosion hazards in the process industry

For each title you will encounter more than one option (mirror) for downloading. Im sure that you will find that it is very easy to use.

Just have to write down a title in the search box and you will see the results.

Regards

----------


## nael

Dear F81aa

Thank you very much for your response but it seems non of the links that been sent is working 
anyway, thanks again for your effort
regards

----------


## f81aa

Hi Nael:

At first I couldnt understand what you meant but now I think I get it.

I downloaded a file for each of your titles but I could open none of them. They seemed to be damaged.

When the thread Useful site was posted, I tried it and downloaded some documents and everything was fine. Well, it seems that this time was not an useful site.

Remember what I have said about searching what other forum members have posted?

Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications (by Mohamed)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Post 81 by Nabilia
Investigating chemical process incidents
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Guidelines for writing effective operating and maintenance procedures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Safety books collections-will try to post regularly (by kottivec)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Post 1 by kottivec
Explosion hazards in the process industry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I just downloaded and opened them.

Regards

----------


## nael

Dear F81aa

Much appreciated for your help ,God bless you 

Jazaka/Jazakee Alaah ma2ata alfa 5aer

----------


## tm841859

hello
 do you have any book for underwater work at offshore operation with hse aspect?

thanks 
adi wardhana

----------


## f81aa

Hi tm841859:

If you were addressing your question to me, I dont have a book for underwater work at offshore operation with hse aspect. Sorry.

Other members are invited to share.

Regards

----------


## selmagis

Here are paths for some readings about underwater works maybe someone find useful.
Safety and Health at Work for Industrial Diving: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Underwater Welding of Offshore Platforms and Pipelines: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Kiwi Fruit:

----------


## dfdgj

Welldone，thanks very much。I have been looking for some books for a long time,thanks for your collection here,I think it will extremly do help to my safety course!!!!!!!

----------


## f81aa

Thanks

----------


## akosan4six

Thanks a million for putting the great collection together!!

----------


## Hix

Thanks a million for putting the great collection together...Where's the link??????? I cant find it, can u please show or share???

See More: Safety Books Collection

----------


## shfsart

Excellent, thanks for sharing!

----------


## splendor

all your files are not there ... wasting time no more .. thanks for that

----------


## rimk23

thank you for your upload

----------


## rimk23

nothing waste of time

----------


## safetypartha15

thanks a lot Nabilia

----------


## robbypanc

all files are gone, please update ...

----------


## muhammad usman

Please re upload the *******.

----------


## rimk23

I can not download.
Pleae help

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

hi
I am looking for "Guidelines for Vapor Cloud Explosion, Pressure Vessel Burst, BLEVE and Flash Fire Hazards, *2nd Edition*"
please share if you have it.
tnks

----------


## zeka199

plz re upload this book " Process Safety Fundamentals in General Plant Operations
  " beause the link is damaged. 

Thank you

----------


## selmagis

@*amirhosseinsaber*, here is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

 :Saturn:

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

Dear Selmagis
thank you very much for your link. I try your link for 8 times but downloading from the server stopped in the middle of downloading. please upload your file on other server such as ifile or send your file directly to my Email address: amirhosseine007@yahoo.com


tnksSee More: Safety Books Collection

----------


## MAAN122

Very Good job

----------


## Sarabjit singh

igc books

----------


## thawdar

Dear All,

If some one have the book below, please upload and share.

MANAGING RISK AND RELIABILITY IN PROCESS PLANT


Thanks

----------


## selmagis

@thawdar, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

 :Apple:

----------


## thawdar

Dear Selmagis,


Thanks alot for your sharing.

----------


## Niki Nuri

Hy,

I am a newbie, thanks for this safety book sharing..but I can't direct to this link, any body know?

Thanks n regards

----------


## zhangc_198

I can't download it!

----------


## garyvill

Hi SPW770,

I cannot access to the link of your safety books. I'm interested to your collection.

Regards,

Garyvill

----------


## gs153

Please upload the following book.

"Safety Management : Near Miss Identification, Recognition, and Investigation by Ron C McKinnon, CPC, CRC Press".

regard

----------


## nramesh

Sir thanks forgiving the collection books on safety 
nramesh

----------


## wierox

this is remarkable.

Thank you

----------


## losthorizon

absolutely good workin dude

See More: Safety Books Collection

----------


## foliva

Can any body share API rp 2009 seventh edittion

----------


## shfsart

My Dear,
Here You are:

----------


## foliva

thank very much my friend





> My Dear,
> Here You are:

----------


## berdem

thx it will be benefical for all of us :Adoration:

----------


## geanne

Very nice. Thanks very helpful.....

----------


## f81aa

shfsart, thanks

----------


## Junghoon Kang

Wow~! Thanks~

----------


## sumairkhalid

I am registered member but i can't download any of these books, Please help

----------


## sedw01

I would like to download 

Fire from First Priciples - A design guide to building fire safety
Fire Risk Assessment
Fire Engineering & Emergency Planning
Fires in Silos

But the links doesn't work
Thanks

----------


## Harrissafety

Great list of books, thanks for sharing this information  :Joyous:

----------


## sedw01

I would like to download 

Fire from First Priciples - A design guide to building fire safety
Fire Risk Assessment
Fire Engineering & Emergency Planning
Fires in Silos

But the links doesn't work
Thanks

----------


## luattc

Dear spw77,



I've gone through several links on the safety books collection. Most of them are broken. I could not access to down load. Please help.


regards,
LuattcSee More: Safety Books Collection

----------


## farchi

Hi Folks,

Can anybody share "Guidelines for Risk Based Process Safety" by CCPS?

----------


## TofiqSTC

Guys, can anyone download these books?
Seems links are broken.
Please advise

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Excellent work, thatnsk a lot
F. Aguilar

----------


## misan2

This is a great collection, please keep updating it.

----------


## Engamirfahim

how can in find the link to download 
Warning: Only variables should be passed by reference in ..../redirector.php on line 43

thanks

----------


## Yanilen

Sir,

Kindly advise please how to download your shared valuable safety books.

----------


## klukluxland

Hi,

I need book of SID-SU-5106-B (2012).. Please someone upload..
Thanks.

----------


## notachance

Here is the requested link for *SID-SU-5106-B Safety in Designs (Chevron)*


*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*


.


.




.

----------


## notachance

Here is the requested link for *SID-SU-5106-B Safety in Designs (Chevron)*

You will need to copy and paste the URL - the forums's links seem to be having problems....


*http://www.theseforums.com/AIkxk*


.


.




.

----------


## klukluxland

Thank you very much notachance...but it's a not complete book..only 50 pages.

----------


## viskzsenior

i can't download any. the links are dead. can u send me new links?

----------


## viskzsenior

hello there,



is it possible to upload it in another site?? or renew it. I can't download any of the files. know why? u can also send a link to viskzsenior@gmail.com. ThanksSee More: Safety Books Collection

----------


## potatoteddy

Can someone please upload CCPS - Chemical Process Quantitative Risk Analysis again? Thank You

----------


## klukluxland

How about safety for lifting & rigging? Anyone can share?

----------


## j.vigneshise@gmail.com

Can any one share the following books....
Thanks in advance ....
1. The Safety Professionals Handbook: Management Applications Haight, Joel M.,Editor, ASSE, 2nd Edition,2012.
2. The Safety Professionals Handbook: Technical Applications Haight, Joel M., Editor, ASSE, 2nd Edition, 2012.

----------


## Balkarsingh

Dear spw770

Nice Collection , i tried to download but link not working , may you please upload this collection again so that it will be beneficial for all new safety professionals like me .

Thanks

----------


## Srajeshkumar

Link not working

----------


## crthote

Cant able to download dear.

Reads

Thote

----------


## hassen40

thank you

----------


## spacer

I am expaxting new upload. Thanks!

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Please share working for the below books.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,






> Hi All,
> 
> Plz find some links to some good safety books.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## nelsoncanteri

Dear,

thank you very much.

----------

